# Breeding 2 very different betta?



## RoaninRose (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello!

I am a fellow betta breeder and was curious about breeding 2 particular bettas.

As well known breeding 2 betta of opposite color or opposite genes is often avoided and not done. Most pick 2 fish from the same color variation or gene. Heck most breed pairs from the same spawn!

I personally always breed my betta carefully. Not just conformation or health wise but color (we're talking color here)
Like 2 koi betta. Or 2 white betta. Or a full black with a koi. Or full red with my red koi. Maybe even a blue with a white. Its not often I see a blue betta and a red betta and go "Oh yeah, i'd breed them!" No matter how cool both may look. That's often not how bettas are matched up.

However since breeding 2 opposite color betta isnt actually a bad thing. When you put aside the opinionated negative look about possibly displeasing looking fry. I've decided to potentially do so.


Here is my female koi betta. She is a red koi. With iridescence on her tail highly and a few scales.
She has recently been added to the family just a few months ago. And will soon be bred for her first time. Though I initially planned to breed her to another red koi. Or full black or white male. I am deciding on potentially experimenting with a different match.

*I have checked out the male thoroughly and compared him to my female. His conformation is good, he is not sickly, dont get your pants in any twist. Im a well experienced betta owner and the welfare of all my fish and future fry are top priority

He is my sisters pet betta. He is the exact same variation as my female (halfmoon plakat) but he is VERY differently colored. Though initially thinking he was black and orange- he is not. I'm actually not even 100% on what you would call his coloring. As shown in the pictures he is a relatively dark blue with orange in his fins. Best I can relate it to is a dragon pattern? Though the pictures don't show it well he has a few lighter blue scales on his body. But majorly. He has a dominant blue gene. Just darker.

I am curious as to what the potentials of pairing these two would be. Both taking their base genes into account. As well as their markings (koi & dragon) and details (iridescence)

I am aware this isn't a often sought out pair. However as said. Since it isn't actually dangerous or unhealthy to fry. I've decided to have some fun. And yes i'm aware displeasing fry may be harder to home! Don't worry. I've got it handled. And i'm ready to handle any circumstances and results to doing such a terrible thing as breeding opposite gene holding betta... Oh my!


haha anyways. Help me out! any and all experienced people out there. What spawn would I be looking at here?  
and does anyone have experience breeding highly different colored betta or 2 betta with different dominant genes? what was the outcome?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Breeding colors of different layers is common practice and has produced a wide range of colors and color combo.

Basic principle of base colors
* Irids; mainly dominant on body
* Red; mainly dominant on fins
* Black; mainly influences color shade
* Cambodian: may alter pattern and create color
* Marbles; causes color and pattern changes. And allows irregular color combos
. . . . . .

Your male: irid, a tint of red (or NR), and black
Female: marble, cello body, red and black

Possibilities:
* Multi irid and or multi very dark irid
* traditional or wild type color pattern
* Fancy color combo (irregular combo)
* Traditional multi red or redish color
* If enough cambodian genes may produce cambodian line colors like grizzle or pastel and also cellophane.
* Though slim, might get a few koi or . . . Not sure what to call them - color patches but not koi
*** Any of the above may be marble, especially the last one


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

I have never seen a color betta like your male. It is very beautiful.


----------

